# How can I make the scent linger longer?



## mrsksanders (Nov 18, 2010)

How can I make the scent linger longer? My customers said that they like the my soaps BUT the scent doesn't stay with them once they are finished bathing.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TessC (Nov 18, 2010)

Some soap fragrances just plain don't stick to the skin after a shower or bath, a lot of them are gone as soon as you're done bathing. I can only name a handful of mine, off the top of my head, that I can still smell on my skin after I dry off, so it's not that you're doing anything wrong, imo. If they really want to have the scent stick with them through the day, maybe they can try a scented lotion, or maybe a spray or roll on with the same fragrance oil.


----------



## mrsksanders (Nov 18, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> Some soap fragrances just plain don't stick to the skin after a shower or bath, a lot of them are gone as soon as you're done bathing. I can only name a handful of mine, off the top of my head, that I can still smell on my skin after I dry off, so it's not that you're doing anything wrong, imo. If they really want to have the scent stick with them through the day, maybe they can try a scented lotion, or maybe a spray or roll on with the same fragrance oil.




@TessV, whew ! Thank you for sharing that with me b/c that issue has been a real bummer as to how I can improve in that area.   I've been only soaping for roughly 6 months.  I feel better, Thanks!


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 18, 2010)

I think patchouli EO is about the only smell that sticks around for me.
It annoys me too but....
U know what they say.......it is a wash off product!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

How much scent are you using PPO?


----------



## mrsksanders (Nov 18, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> How much scent are you using PPO?


@soapbuddy  
I'm using 4oz per 7# batch. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. What is the ideal amount to use? I'm still a newbie.  

Thanks!


----------



## mrsksanders (Nov 18, 2010)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> I think patchouli EO is about the only smell that sticks around for me.
> It annoys me too but....
> U know what they say.......it is a wash off product!!


@ nattynoo, I agree, it is wash off product but some of the customers say that they want the scent to stay with them after they are finished bathing. I'm afraid that too much F/O would cause skin problems and batch problems.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've made a Hugo Boss scented soap and the scent stays on my BF for about 6 hours after using it.  I think I used 1.8 oz for a 3 lb batch.  Didn't like the smell in the bottle because its a very strong scent but the soap smells wonderful.


----------



## TessC (Nov 18, 2010)

You definitely don't want to go overboard with the fragrance oils, your supplier should be able to provide the safe usage limits for their fragrances.


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 18, 2010)

Soap is for enjoyment while using, if they want scent on their skin then maybe you could make matching lotions and body sprays too.  Sell them as kits


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 19, 2010)

mrsksanders said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about ideal amount since people's preferences vary, but for your size batch I would have used 4.9 ozs.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm starting to think that fragrance oils are a complete waste of money as they disappear so quickly. I've gone up as high as 5% with some. I'm going to only use the ones that hang around in future.  :evil:


----------



## donniej (Nov 19, 2010)

I've read on this forum that bentonite clay helps.  I know an engineer who uses it for ground water management and he thinks it makes sense that it would work.


----------



## mrsksanders (Nov 19, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> I've read on this forum that bentonite clay helps.  I know an engineer who uses it for ground water management and he thinks it makes sense that it would work.



@donniej,bubbles galore, soapbuddy,pgnlady,tessv,bean13,nattynoo

Gee thanks you all! ...I really appreciate your thoughts, ideas, and inputs.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, clay does help. I'm just trying to figure out if sodium lactate makes the scent diminish.

Sweetcakes "Clean" is really strong and seems to stick really well, no matter what.  :wink:

I also used a Violet scent that was overpowering to start with but has toned down and smells just like violets and I think it lingers on the skin a bit. That's from our Big Tree Soap Supplies in Australia so I don't know what the American equivalent is.

I think I have better luck with essential oils.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 20, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Yes, clay does help. I'm just trying to figure out if sodium lactate makes the scent diminish.
> 
> Sweetcakes "Clean" is really strong and seems to stick really well, no matter what.  :wink:


It could be the recipe used, but I use SL in every batch with no scent problems.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Soapbuddy.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 20, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Thanks Soapbuddy.  :wink:


You're welcome Bubbles Galore.


----------

